# 2003 jiangling 274-1



## jasonsp74 (Sep 8, 2012)

hello, I'm new here....and recently acquired a jiangling 274-1.... I really could use a wiring diagram for this tractor.... or atleast someone that knows about this tractor... here the quick version... I bought the tractor not running...two white wires near the starter were cut and it was missing a battery.... the key was broken in the ignition... put some diesel in the tank... jumped the starter and it fired up...runs good. I bought a replacement ignition switch...standars is the brand name....wired it in...power at the B terminal.... power at acc and ignition positions when i turn the key... I figured I wouldnt ever be able to find those chinese fuses in the fuse block...so I went to my local Napa and bought a fuse block with american fuses...lol the intrument cluster seemed to work better with the white wires disconnected... when I connect them the rpms dont register... the tractor started fine about 15 times with the new ignition switch and fuse block... now nothing... heres the part I dont understand... the red wire at the ignition switch.... now has nothing.... I traced the red wire from the ignition switch back...and its actually part of a plug that goes directly to the 30 amp fuse in the fuse block that gets its power from the starter positive stud and the instrument cluster.... but its the black wire that gets powered up from the fuse block.....does the black wire run power to the cluster and then energize the red wire to get to the ignition? thans...and Im sorry if its confusing... you should try being me! haha


----------



## timocarp (Aug 5, 2015)

ever find any help on this?


----------



## oldtgeezer (Aug 26, 2015)

*Chinese Tractors*

Your wiring sounds much like mine, which is a 'Task Master' w/engine made by Hubei, tractor by Shenniu. I also had to replace the Fuse Block, now Std. Auto Fuses can be found anywhere, get mine from the junk yard for free, just have to ask permission first. I also had to replace some fuel return line, and the Ignition Sw., just used a 2 pole switch (and modified the wiring) instead of the 3 pole. Someone had done a lot of misguided wiring which I had to correct. If you come back to your post and want a diagram that would probably work on your tractor, shoot me an e-mail at [email protected] or phone 509-832-1162.


----------

